

SXSW buzz network data visualization - programnature
http://austin.dataistheinterface.com/index.html

======
Tichy
It looks nice, but I don't understand what it is showing?

~~~
programnature
Thanks for the feedback. I just added some more explanatory text. We just
invented this visualization last week and are working on the minimal
explanation..

